# I got the Akbash!



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

He is beautiful. 

But....is he just being a he.... He's licking their butts all the time:smack
And doing the dry hump. 

I have to decide if I'm going to try to find a mate for him or have him fixed. 

The woman I got him from said when she got him, the woman didn't get his papers; so he is not registered. Oh well. He does the job and that's all I was after. Breeding with a different breed or a crossed is always possible because the pups will still find homes. 
So if anyone in the are wants pups from their female, let me know! 


Let me rethink it- Yea I'm getting him fixed. I don't want akbash/lamanchas out there!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Ha ha Akbash -lamanchas you could start a whole new trend...
He is probably "getting acquainted " Boy style... He is good looking thats for sure- Congratulations!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

He'll still act like that. Wait until he is filled out before having him fixed, unless you can't keep him on the property and he is a nuisance.


----------

